# Black Arts Toneworks Pharaoh schematic vs LSTR



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

It looks like the schematics for these two are similar except for the NPN transistors and some of the components are different values. My question, is that if I took the board for a Pharaoh and substituted the trannys and other values, theoretically would that work? 










The Pharaoh has a switched clipping section that I suspect would work the same way in the LTSR circuit variation.


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 11, 2020)

They’re both BMP variants. It’d probably be easier to use a BMP board than adapting the Pharaoh board since you’re not using the series input resistor selector nor the clipping diode selections.

Edit: the tone stack has the AMZ presence control. Using a board with the extra pot for that control would be easiest.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yup!



I found one. Fuzzdog has both variants.


----------

